# Eleven Rack or GSP1101?



## Steinmetzify (Aug 6, 2014)

Been researching both and dig both of em for tones. Sold a guitar and been wanting a different recording solution besides the iPad and JamUp. I really dig on 5150 tones a lot, and I've heard the 1101 has a great 5150 sim. I've also heard some sick tones out of the 11Rack lately from guys here that have them. Chime in users?

Has anyone owned both and switched to one or the other and why? One of these is getting bought soon. Mostly for 7 string metal stuff...I've got a blues/rock patch on JamUp that slays with my LP and PAF replica pups, so that's not going anywhere.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't say enough good things about the 11R. I got mine a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love it. I have a 5150, and the Eleven Rack does a great job capturing it. Here's a little clip. 

https://soundcloud.com/juancanteli/swedish-fish


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2014)

Your first clip with that 11R was what made me consider it in the first place man. Hard to dial in a decent sound or no? I have zero patience with stuff like that...it's why I dumped the PODHD500...if it's a mess to use it'll just sit here.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Aug 7, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Your first clip with that 11R was what made me consider it in the first place man. Hard to dial in a decent sound or no? I have zero patience with stuff like that...it's why I dumped the PODHD500...if it's a mess to use it'll just sit here.



Super easy to dial in. If you liked the tone in the clip, here's the preset I made if you end up going with the 11R. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1828188/Tight%20Riffing.tfx


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice man, thanks! If that's what I grab I'll definitely check it out. I have the last one you sent too, so that should get me started.


----------



## Bovar (Aug 7, 2014)

Funny to see this thread. Last night I jammed 2 hours with my Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 and GSP1101, using the 5150 amp sim with an external IR loaded into the DigiTech (c63 firmware), direct to monitors. I thought it sounded amazing.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice, thanks man! You'd recommend it then, huh? Is it easy to dial in?


----------



## JmCastor (Aug 7, 2014)

Great tones to be had with the 11R, although i am nowhere near as versed in mixing.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/midnight-shred[/SC]
- the solo in this one

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/trialbycombat[/SC]
-the djenty style riff in the middle 

really the best examples i've done so far, but i don't come anywhere close to doing it justice. I can tell you the database for presets(user made) is huge, and there are tons of tones that just need to be tweaked for your preference


----------



## Bovar (Aug 7, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice, thanks man! You'd recommend it then, huh? Is it easy to dial in?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Fretless (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a gsp1101. Great unit that was ahead of its time. Just saddly growing older. Still super good.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't say anything about the 11R, but the GSP1101 is the best preamp i've played on when it comes to modeling. I own a 5150 and i have the 5150 patch (with the C63 firmware) and it sounds damn near identical. The only difference you would hear would be a side by side recording. In the room sound, feel, everything when done right sounds just like the real thing. Effects are killer, easy to use and dial in. I plan on having mine for a LONG time


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 7, 2014)

Bovar said:


> Funny to see this thread. Last night I jammed 2 hours with my Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 and GSP1101, using the 5150 amp sim with an external IR loaded into the DigiTech (c63 firmware), direct to monitors. I thought it sounded amazing.


That it does! Honestly i think the gain needs cranked on the gsp whereas the 5150 should go between 4-6.5. At least that's the theory haha. The GSP is basically like a cleaner, tighter version of a 5150, there's some light tweaking to make it have that more raw, open saturation and it'll be golden. if you guys need the patch, let me know and i'll upload it here later tonight or tomorrow for ya


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 7, 2014)

My current rig is a Parker 7 string running piezo's in to a Digitech 2120 and the Mags in to the 11R. There is pretty much nothing I can't do. My only complaint about the 11R is a less than stellar Wah and no Pitch effects. Complaint about the 1101/2120 is the lack of mega gain. My honest rec is to get an 11R and then plug stomp boxes in the loop/in front for the needs it doesn't give you. Though the 11R is kind of limited it gives you everything you need and what it does give you is second to none. I could part with my 2120 if your interested


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 7, 2014)

I too am a 11R user. Recently purchased and love it as a recording interface. No latency and tons of sound options. However, my first one was faulty and had a bad USB port. Static central. Sweetwater sent me a different one and I've been happy ever since. I have yet to really tweak the sounds and start downloading other presets that have been made as the SW version comes preloaded with 100 premade presets from Artists such as Jim Root, Gary Hoey, and many others.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 7, 2014)

Now I'm wondering if this stuff is such a giant leap from my iPad stuff like JamUp and BIAS and Ampkit...if it's a huge jump in tones/feel then right on, but I've read reviews where guys compared em to the GSP and 11R and got pretty much spot on reproductions...you figure for the $ you'd be into a massive upgrade, but that's not what I'm reading. 

Any thoughts? I'm getting pretty decent tones with the iPad; more of a limitations with GarageBand type of a thing that has me wanting to go back to Reaper, re-amping the 11R, etc...


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 7, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Now I'm wondering if this stuff is such a giant leap from my iPad stuff like JamUp and BIAS and Ampkit...if it's a huge jump in tones/feel then right on, but I've read reviews where guys compared em to the GSP and 11R and got pretty much spot on reproductions...you figure for the $ you'd be into a massive upgrade, but that's not what I'm reading.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm getting pretty decent tones with the iPad; more of a limitations with GarageBand type of a thing that has me wanting to go back to Reaper, re-amping the 11R, etc...



The tones you get out of an 11R or GSP might be the same or possibly even not quite as good, it's just that sometimes people want something new to play with. 

Honestly, I'd say that getting a rack processor & hooking a couple of monitors up to it would be a lot less hassle and easier to use than the iPad setup. 

I think the biggest differences between the 11R & the GSP is that the GSP has more metal amp sims and more drive pedals. Where I think the 11R does mid-gain/Marshall type sounds a bit better.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 7, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> The tones you get out of an 11R or GSP might be the same or possibly even not quite as good, it's just that sometimes people want something new to play with.
> 
> Honestly, I'd say that getting a rack processor & hooking a couple of monitors up to it would be a lot less hassle and easier to use than the iPad setup.
> 
> I think the biggest differences between the 11R & the GSP is that the GSP has more metal amp sims and more drive pedals. Where I think the 11R does mid-gain/Marshall type sounds a bit better.



Although there is a guy on the avid forums "Benoni Studio" who is putting out downloadable patches? for the 11R with all kinds of high gain stuff.


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel that the 11R with the expansion pack makes plenty of High Gain tones. Ive had a Engl Powerball for a little bit and ditched the tubes for the rack processors. Tubes sound great but you can't beat them up and they can fail. Ive never had a problem with my 11R. All that being said I would trade/sell everything for an Axe-Fx. I keep flip flopping between the 11R and the AxeFx. What I really like about the 11r is running a chord in the front jack you get a system that plays like a REAL tube amp. It really does respond to pick position, up stroke, down stroke, finger style, so on. I also like that the 11R is VERY easy to quickly mod the tone just like a real amp. Big knobs on the front not tiny push button and scrolling through screens. The Axe on the other hand has every sound and then some. I feel that with the AxeFx there is no reason to have midi/wacky pedals/ For me I like the "quick edits" that you get with actual stomp boxes and amps. The 11R fits this bill well and to my ear it is the best "modeler" that responds to pedals (compared to Pod ProX and Axefx1)


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 7, 2014)

The 11r sims of the Bonger Red, Mesa dual rec., Soldano, have plenty of gain. Plus you get Protools for very cheap. For me ProTools is the DAW though recently the new Presonus is also quite nice. 

For some time I had a PreSonus Channel Strip in the Loop of the 11R and it gave me analog 2 12ax7 tubes, Comp, and Par e.q. this gave me SO much more flexibility of sounds in the 11R


----------



## Schaug (Aug 8, 2014)

You won't get that natural tube tone and response out of any modeller 
apart from kemper/axe. Trust me. And btw, 11r is great for metal, just check out 
Singtall patches, they are brutal. Great tones from death metal to modern prog... even the dj word subgenre lol. 

The only con that i could find on the 11r is the chorus which is simply oversaturated and overtaking no matter how you set it up, especially in a live mix. There is a workaround on this one but is too long to execute or I am just too lazy.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 8, 2014)

Lot of votes for both. Guess I'll keep researching. I've heard a lot of great tones from both of them and the prices are pretty comparable used. Hard decision here. 

Appreciate all the input guys. This forum is badass because it's so damn huge and you guys have had everything I haven't. Thanks.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 8, 2014)

Schaug said:


> You won't get that natural tube tone and response out of any modeller
> apart from kemper/axe. Trust me. And btw, 11r is great for metal, just check out
> Singtall patches, they are brutal. Great tones from death metal to modern prog... even the dj word subgenre lol.
> 
> The only con that i could find on the 11r is the chorus which is simply oversaturated and overtaking no matter how you set it up, especially in a live mix. There is a workaround on this one but is too long to execute or I am just too lazy.


Not entirely true. With the GSP i get all the same response and tone that i get from my 5150. I think with that preamp honestly, the built in noise gate can really effect the tone. I played with it some last night (shit dont sound right does it? ) and shutting off the noise gate really opens it up and also lets it react just like the real deal; breakup at low guitar volumes and roaring kick you ass tones when cranked


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 8, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Lot of votes for both. Guess I'll keep researching. I've heard a lot of great tones from both of them and the prices are pretty comparable used. Hard decision here.
> 
> Appreciate all the input guys. This forum is badass because it's so damn huge and you guys have had everything I haven't. Thanks.


If you can dude, hold off for the weekend and if'd like i'll make a comparison jam between the 5150 and the GSP to show you how it stacks up


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 8, 2014)

Having a Legacy 3 head. I can get the 11R to respond the same ways, No so much as the AxeFx1 (I have had the newer Axefx) I think the best way these days is todo what guys like Vai and Petrucci do. Having a tube preamp that feeds you Fx unit whatever that is. For me I do this with preamp of the Legacy 3 into the 11r and the GSP for the piezo's. Then feeding back to the Legacy's power amp. If could I would sell most of my rig and just use two channel strips/tube compressors that feed and Axefx2 and be done with it. Though that would require winning the lottery...

There is something to be said about the ease of editing though, as it comes down to either spending hours using a editor/scrolling through screens or bending over to turn a little knob on the box. Your choice, Complete control with less time playing OR more time playing and less time fuzing to get the "perfect" tone.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 8, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> If you can dude, hold off for the weekend and if'd like i'll make a comparison jam between the 5150 and the GSP to show you how it stacks up



Oh, I can hold off...I think. That'd be sick man, thank you!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 8, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Oh, I can hold off...I think. That'd be sick man, thank you!


No problem dude, i was wanting to do a comparison jam anyways lol, gives me a good excuse to escape to the man cave if i tell my wife im doing it to help someone out......


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 8, 2014)

punisher911 said:


> Although there is a guy on the avid forums "Benoni Studio" who is putting out downloadable patches? for the 11R with all kinds of high gain stuff.



What I should have said was that the GSP has more "high-gain" amps than the 11R does.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 8, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> No problem dude, i was wanting to do a comparison jam anyways lol, gives me a good excuse to escape to the man cave if i tell my wife im doing it to help someone out......



"Baby, it's for CHARITY!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2014)

I wonder how both compare for bass?


----------



## op1e (Aug 10, 2014)

Schaug said:


> You won't get that natural tube tone and response out of any modeller
> apart from kemper/axe. Trust me. And btw, 11r is great for metal, just check out
> Singtall patches, they are brutal. Great tones from death metal to modern prog... even the dj word subgenre lol.
> 
> The only con that i could find on the 11r is the chorus which is simply oversaturated and overtaking no matter how you set it up, especially in a live mix. There is a workaround on this one but is too long to execute or I am just too lazy.



DO you mean the 1101? Cause Singtall did patches for that. If thats the case you are correct about the chorus, or at lest the Univibe. I love that effect, I have 2 clean patches per bank because of it. But I have to run a pre eq to take a TON of bass out and a compressor as well cause the thing works like a fuzz on my clean channel.


----------



## op1e (Aug 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how both compare for bass?



The only bass model on the 1101 is the Bassman, not a lot of options.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 10, 2014)

Singtall has a downloadable thing called a Superpack for the 11R too...something like 300+ patches.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder how both compare for bass?



For bass, you'd probably be better off with a Pod X3 or Zoom B3 or MS-50B. I have a B3 and (amps aside) the bass effects are really quite good.


----------



## JohnnyP (Aug 10, 2014)

The 11R handles my Warwick quite well. ThoughI do second the Pod Pro X/HD/x3 options my Digitech 1101/2120 were not the best for the low end stuff (8 strings sound quite bad through them)


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey mane, sorry i didnt get these to you over the weekend, got busy as shit......as usual! With that i didn't have the time to take both songs and blend them together to give you the true A/B comparison, but i did record the song twice, one with the peavey and one with the gsp/v300.

5150
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsgupkn7h9qszxe/Mechanical Sideshow 5150.mp3

GSP1101+V300
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tobejgo7hyr6tgc/Mechanical Sideshow V300-1101.mp3

This jam is just done with the GSP1101+V300
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8cjgesmi0eygk47/Never Back Down - GSP1101.mp3

Hope you dig the tracks and i hope it helps you in deciding if you want one of these beasts! All effects were GSP1101, all recorded with Reaper, no mastering effects, just a _*hair*_ of compression on the strings.


----------



## mogar (Aug 11, 2014)

I've had my 1101 for ever a year now, and that's how long it's been since I've fired up my 5150. So versatile and very easy to dial in tones. Would like to add an 11r sometime as well, so here's what I propose. Why not get both? They are both available cheaply used. I got my 1101 for only $380 used and it came with the control2 and a 2-space rack case. As far as eleven racks, I've seen them used for $300 and up on the guitar center site.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 11, 2014)

mogar said:


> I've had my 1101 for ever a year now, and that's how long it's been since I've fired up my 5150. So versatile and very easy to dial in tones. Would like to add an 11r sometime as well, so here's what I propose. Why not get both? They are both available cheaply used. I got my 1101 for only $380 used and it came with the control2 and a 2-space rack case. As far as eleven racks, I've seen them used for $300 and up on the guitar center site.



What I do with my Pod X3 is run it into the loop of the 1101 as "external pre-amp" and use the GSP for suatom cabs. Works like a charm, I must say.


----------



## Maestro727 (Aug 11, 2014)

11R user here... Great unit. I don't regret getting it at all. Some of the things people say here are true... The 11R has limitations. For instance, no pitch effects, no looper and no dual amp sim. Wish it had those. Another thing to consider is that the support for the 11R sucks. Avid basically tossed this into a ditch. I was surprised they released a standalone editor and hopefully, they release a new update or expansion.

I've heard great things on the GSP. Sadly, I have not played one but I am unimpressed with other Digitech products.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 11, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Hey mane, sorry i didnt get these to you over the weekend, got busy as shit......as usual! With that i didn't have the time to take both songs and blend them together to give you the true A/B comparison, but i did record the song twice, one with the peavey and one with the gsp/v300.
> 
> 5150
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsgupkn7h9qszxe/Mechanical Sideshow 5150.mp3
> ...


 
Did dig the tracks....interestingly enough, even though I'm an unabashed Peavey fanboy I liked the GSP tone better. Thanks for going up an over on this dude....much appreciated!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks dude and no problem  we is all friends here  Actually the more i play on the GSP the better i like it as well lol. Its a tighter tone overall. Really the only thing that effects the tone is the Definition knob on the V300 (basically a presence knob). The reactance (which acts like a resonance) i have on about 2-3 o'clock ish. Too much on that 5150 preset and it just turns to speaker farts


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 12, 2014)

On another note, i've been thinking about this for awhile now and i think im going to do the Ola thing with the GSP/V300 using all the patches. Granted this will take awhile because i don't have those amps available to me to be able to compare the tones to but i guess i'll just start checking some tracks that have those amps and go from there. Steinmetzify - If you're cool with it bro, i'd like to drop those clips in here when i get them, kinda goes with the GSP vs title lol. But if not dude no biggie at all, i can make a separate thread just for it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 12, 2014)

Do it up man, I'm interested in hearing how close this thing can get.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 12, 2014)

Awesome man! I'd like to see if any other 1101 owners would jump on as well, that'd be cool to get this thread stickied lol. I think threads like this could be helpful as fawk when it comes to decision making on a preamp lol. With that being said, is there any marshall jcm800, mesa double and triple rec owners, SLO owners that could post some just raw guitar recordings on here? I can use those to match tones and make comparison jams like i did above with them


----------



## metalgary (Aug 12, 2014)

after owning both I can say I prefer the Eleven rack. Its got more to it and think it sounds a bit more pro, looks the part too.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a quick runthrough of half of Kingmaker by Megadeth. I used the JCM800 patch with the Screamer. I actually dig the tone the more i hear it, excuse the sloppy drums lol. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6pi1e8m4pm6s0ee/Kingmaker Digitech Tester.mp3

I played the first original solo and extended the rhythm section after it to add some of my own flair to it  i think i got the tone pretty damn close to Megadeth! Now, next on the list is Zakk's tone.....


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 13, 2014)

Dug that dude...that's a great hard rock/metal tone. Nice and crisp with a bite to it!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks mane  The next one im going to try for is Zakk Wylde's JCM tone. To change it up a bit i may try out dime's RG100 tone after that (or possibly before..). As for the Mesa tones, im completely lost on how the tones should be since all the mesa's i've heard people use live sound like garbage, im not doggin the amps, just the "players"


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 13, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Thanks mane  The next one im going to try for is Zakk Wylde's JCM tone. To change it up a bit i may try out dime's RG100 tone after that (or possibly before..). As for the Mesa tones, im completely lost on how the tones should be since all the mesa's i've heard people use live sound like garbage, im not doggin the amps, just the "players"



It's funny, I really dig the SD-1 as a boost. I'll have to try and record a clip w/the Randall later. When combined with a GuitarHacks cab, it's pure 80's thrash.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> It's funny, I really dig the SD-1 as a boost. I'll have to try and record a clip w/the Randall later. When combined with a GuitarHacks cab, it's pure 80's thrash.


Absolutely dude, the SD-1 is HIGHLY underrated, everyone likes to go after the 808's and screamers but i've yet to use anything that sounds better than the SD-1, oh, and it's like a 1/4 the price 

Here's a "close" sound to Zakk's JCM:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g9miqwwn08xyhm/I can't save you tester.mp3

I think one of the biggest differences is how to OD works with his rig vs this rig. The GSP is more refined and that's a good thing. There's still shit i need to do with this track, add some background guitars, (clean up the end of the track lol) but also, i found where to change between flat amp, solid state and tube. I know you have the option of changing between solid state and tube when you go through the setup, but you don't get the flat amp setting on v63 unless you go into the I/O settings of the preset, so where its been on tube maybe it'll give me more bite and more rumble switching to flat. I'll fix this one up and redo it with those settings and once it's done i'm going to play around with the RG100 preset Any Pantera song preferences?


----------



## BigJD (Aug 14, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Absolutely dude, the SD-1 is HIGHLY underrated, everyone likes to go after the 808's and screamers but i've yet to use anything that sounds better than the SD-1, oh, and it's like a 1/4 the price
> 
> Here's a "close" sound to Zakk's JCM:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g9miqwwn08xyhm/I%20can%27t%20save%20you%20tester.mp3
> ...



Loved that one post your settings.Or PM me a file to load in mine HEHEHEHHEHEH.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2014)

BigJD said:


> Loved that one post your settings.Or PM me a file to load in mine HEHEHEHHEHEH.


Nope, no PM dude, im going to post it on hereCheck back later, im at work now and i'll just upload the preset on here for all the peeps on here that may want it. It'll be sometime after 4 today. With that said, anyone that wants any patches i put up here feel free to let me know. Im doing this to try and help everyone out, im not going to be a nazi about it and say piss off, get your own  There's no smoke and mirrors on these either, no parametric eq's, just the amp eq and on this particular preset i just added the screamer. That 'tis all


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 14, 2014)

Pantera - Shedding Skin for rhythms and the Floods solo for leads! Also NOICE on the Zakk stuff dude....pretty dead on to me!


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks dude, and you got it! I haven't heard shedding skin for-ev-er! And floods, no problem! I actually do a little dime medley solo at shows from time to time and floods is ALWAYS in there  if i can get the time later i'll hook that up


----------



## BigJD (Aug 14, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Nope, no PM dude, im going to post it on hereCheck back later, im at work now and i'll just upload the preset on here for all the peeps on here that may want it. It'll be sometime after 4 today. With that said, anyone that wants any patches i put up here feel free to let me know. Im doing this to try and help everyone out, im not going to be a nazi about it and say piss off, get your own  There's no smoke and mirrors on these either, no parametric eq's, just the amp eq and on this particular preset i just added the screamer. That 'tis all




Pure awesomeness right there man. I spend a lot of time in a truck in the oilfields and don't get as much tweak time as I would like. So thanx for the hand up!!!!


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's a quick sample I rattled out using the GSP.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/voss451/randall2[/SC]

The guitar is an Ibanez RGD320 w/ stock pickups.
GSP settings: 

Boost: SD Overdrive
Amp: Randall RG100
Cab: GuitarHacks JJ IR
Mod: Glisten Chorus (very low settings, just to 'widen' it up a little)

No additional eq was used outside of the amp's own tone section.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds mean as .... man. I could totally work with that.


----------



## armdias (Aug 15, 2014)

For recording direct, or use with headphones, 11R or 1101? Mainly wondering about metal tones...


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey fellas, sorry for the delay - i've been busy as hell these last few days. Later today i'll upload that pantera RG100 track for ya 

@armdias -
Don't take my word for gospel, but i did try recording direct for about a half hour (which is no time at all) when i first had one and the 1101 just didnt have the ass to cut it. Seemed like it had no power at all. But like i said, dont take it to the bank, i didnt try cab impulses, there could have been a few settings that i didnt change to improve the tone, there's ton's of gray area there so hopefully someone else can give you more input on this


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Aug 24, 2014)

*sigh* 
I find myself wanting the GSP1101 again. 
Why you ask, no reason. It sounded good. 
Dont get me wrong I like the Randall RG13.
But since im in a band again I'd like to play another amp every so often. 
(My primary is a Peavey XXX)


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Aug 25, 2014)

In the process. The RG13 will be on ebay tonight.


----------



## op1e (Aug 25, 2014)

WarMachine said:


>



If only I could like that 4x.


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 8, 2014)

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/van-vego/new-stuff-very-rough-ideas[/SC]

Here's my contribution to a little sound sampling of the GSP1101. 

Gear used: Carvin DC700 going into GSP1101, bypassed cabs .....In Reaper: amplitube for Cab emulation. Addictive Drums for the drum track. 

This is just some rough ideas bangaranged out quickly. No eq'ing, not much in terms of production. Just dual tracked. Gonna develop it further as I'm liking it so far. 

I ....ing love this thing <3 (the GSP1101 that is)


----------



## schecter58 (Oct 9, 2014)

WarMachine said:


> Hey mane, sorry i didnt get these to you over the weekend, got busy as shit......as usual! With that i didn't have the time to take both songs and blend them together to give you the true A/B comparison, but i did record the song twice, one with the peavey and one with the gsp/v300.
> 
> 5150
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsgupkn7h9qszxe/Mechanical Sideshow 5150.mp3
> ...



The 5150 tone out of that thing is awesome! I am assuming you used cab impulses of some sort?


I am thinking of potentially parting ways with my blackstar ht-5 and going the rack route with the elevenrack or gsp 1011 as the preamp. Basically a preamp that will allows me to jam with headphones on or with monitors at a low volume, but also allow me to plug into a 2-12 cab and keep up with another guitar and drums !


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 10, 2014)

schecter58 said:


> The 5150 tone out of that thing is awesome! I am assuming you used cab impulses of some sort?
> 
> 
> I am thinking of potentially parting ways with my blackstar ht-5 and going the rack route with the elevenrack or gsp 1011 as the preamp. Basically a preamp that will allows me to jam with headphones on or with monitors at a low volume, but also allow me to plug into a 2-12 cab and keep up with another guitar and drums !


Thanks mayne  Yeah it's definitely brutal for sure, but the only, ONLY gripe i have with it is that i throw in pinch harmonics here and there, mainly in the solos and they just buzz more than squeal. Other than that its spot on tone dude. I've found myself hooked on the SLO100 model for the last couple months tho lol, which the 5150 was based off of so that makes sense lol. And that was with my Rocktron V300 + 4x12 loaded with Eminence Governors. I've tried the direct route for a minute, with the built in cabs and wasn't at all impressed  but i know i could make it sound just as crushing, i just cant get away from cranking this thing up when recording/jamming lol.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 10, 2014)

Threw a guitar up for trade for a direct recording solution...hope I can snag the GSP.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 10, 2014)

Just scored a GSP 1101 and Ground Control 2 for $100...local guy, works for Digitech. Stoked!


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats on the GSP. As far as I know, the MBB firmware should still be available online. Aside from adding the IR slots, it also adds a bunch of the amps (like the 5150) that aren't included in the stock version.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be grabbing that first thing tomorrow after I pick it up then, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## IdentityDevice (Oct 12, 2014)

11R is the shit man seriously. https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/eleven-rack-mesa-mark-amp-model


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 12, 2014)

IdentityDevice said:


> 11R is the shit man seriously. https://soundcloud.com/identitydevice/eleven-rack-mesa-mark-amp-model



That sounds pretty good, dude...this might have to be in my rack too eventually.


----------



## schecter58 (Oct 13, 2014)

That Mesa patch on the eleven rack sounds awesome! Do you ever run the eleven rack into a power amp into a cabinet?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 21, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Just scored a GSP 1101 and Ground Control 2 for $100...local guy, works for Digitech. Stoked!



Dude! 
No seriously, DUDE! 
That's badass! 

I'm still trying to sell my RG13. Lol


----------



## IdentityDevice (Oct 21, 2014)

schecter58 said:


> That Mesa patch on the eleven rack sounds awesome! Do you ever run the eleven rack into a power amp into a cabinet?



I have powered it with my Orange micro terror and a solid state peavey of my friends. Sounds good either way. Was just jamming guitars though. It wasn't a band situation. If I was in that situation i'd most def get a proper power amp to run it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 22, 2014)

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Dude!
> No seriously, DUDE!
> That's badass!
> 
> I'm still trying to sell my RG13. Lol


 
Right? The more I mess with this thing, the more I like it. New tone test in my sig...


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2014)

I ve been a long time gsp1101 user and can definitely recommend it. For the price it is probably the best. Had to sell it when started to use my new Orange TV50 head more, and gsp1101 just did not have enough of the stompboxes options i wanted in my rig, so I sold it to by some pedalboard goodies. But if you play thru headphones or monitors and usually need a few hi gain sounds (with good delays and stellar reverbs) gsp1101 all the way. unless there is a budget for something much pricier with more modern chips and algorithms.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 23, 2014)

yinuo said:


> Nice, thanks man! You'd recommend it then, huh? Is it easy to dial in?


_*VERY*_ easy to dial in dude  If i get a chance later im going to put my SLO100 patch up on here for download. That thing sounds soooo close to my 5150 its stupid lol. There's just more crunch with it that i dont get with my peavey that i prefer it OVER the real deal lol. I think the single biggest problem with this preamp is that people *dont* give it enough of a chance and see what it can do at its real potential. A lot of us just think this is going to be a straight plug and play and its not. Sure, as soon as you plug in you can get some usable tones but you gotta tinker with it, the single biggest part IMO is the amp style: flat, SS stack, Tube stack etc. That is one of the single biggest tone factors in that magic little silver box


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Oct 23, 2014)

Hell yeah! 
Can't wait to get it again. Whenever that is...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 23, 2014)

yinuo said:


> Nice, thanks man! You'd recommend it then, huh? Is it easy to dial in?



I would...it's got some usable tones out of the box, but like my man WarMachine said, if you tweak it just a little bit you can get some stellar stuff. For the price these go for used now, it's just a no brainer. Grab one if you can and give it a week or so, you'll be raging in no time.



WarMachine said:


> _*VERY*_ easy to dial in dude  If i get a chance later im going to put my SLO100 patch up on here for download. That thing sounds soooo close to my 5150 its stupid lol. There's just more crunch with it that i dont get with my peavey that i prefer it OVER the real deal lol. I think the single biggest problem with this preamp is that people *dont* give it enough of a chance and see what it can do at its real potential. A lot of us just think this is going to be a straight plug and play and its not. Sure, as soon as you plug in you can get some usable tones but you gotta tinker with it, the single biggest part IMO is the amp style: flat, SS stack, Tube stack etc. That is one of the single biggest tone factors in that magic little silver box



Throw it up man, I'd use the crap out of it.


----------



## op1e (Oct 23, 2014)

Hmm never used the SLO really. Would be interesting to see the patch settings. I'll write down my plexi settings too when I'm at the room.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice man, I'd use that one too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2014)

I asked this before, but never got a proper answer;
How good is the GSP for bass?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 24, 2014)

Never tried it but I'll say this: it HATES my M80M, dude. I don't know what it is but the low notes flub out like nothing I've heard. My iOS stuff sounds leagues better with that guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2014)

Well I normally don't go for modern-sounding tones with my bass sounds. I much prefer something like an old-school '80s grind.}

EDIT: Although hearing the GSP doesn't handle the M80M isn't good news for me. I plan on incorporating a baritone into my rig, and I plan on detuning it pretty low.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't know how low you're planning to go....the clip in my sig is my PRS Mushok in open C and it sounds ok. I gave my last 7 string to a friend, but I have a new one coming in a few days, so we'll see how it handles drop A on that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty low. We're talking somewhere between F# - Drop E. Maybe even a half-step down for both.

Basically a 6-string tuned to 8-string.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I asked this before, but never got a proper answer;
> How good is the GSP for bass?


Never tried the bass dude but i would think you _*might*_ get away with something low gain like the fenders or a dialed back plexi to get you started. If i get some time i'll mess with it and see how i can get it sounding. Here lately i've been using the Ampeg VST's and they sound absolutely amazing


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pretty low. We're talking somewhere between F# - Drop E. Maybe even a half-step down for both.
> 
> Basically a 6-string tuned to 8-string.



In all honesty, it's not great with bass. What I do is run my bass pedals (a Tech 21 VT bass, Fulltone GT-500, Zoom B3 & Zoom CDR) through the loop and use the cab IR section & the SD-1 overdrive. 

I tried using the amps on the GSP but for bass, they just sound kind of flat. Back almost 20 yrs ago I played in a band and for a bass rig I had a Zoom 506 pedal, a Marshall Valvestate 8100 and a Peavey 1x15 open back cab. SO I know ALL about using guitar gear for bass and the GSP isn't great all on it's own. It's doable but you'd be better off with something like a Bass Pod or some kind of bass pre-amp pedal (like the VT or Sansamp BDDI) in the loop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah well. I was hoping I wouldn't need a bass amp/DI pedal if I went with this, but oh well.  I planned on getting a power amp of some kind in the future, so I may just get a BDDI eventually. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm actually curious about combining the 11R with a GSP1101. I LOVE the amp sounds of the 11R, I almost prefer them to the Axe-FX as far as pure organic sound. Although I feel the 11R is rather lacking in the effects department. The simple palette of effects the 11R has sound decent enough, but I'm looking for more flexibility without spending a ton. How does the effect selection of the GSP1101 compare to the likes of a G Major 2? (of which I'm also considering) I'm mostly looking for some very solid reverb, good sounding tremelos, and maybe a decent harmonizer (I hear the G Major 2's intelligent harmonizer is awesome). What do you guys think?


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Oct 27, 2014)

Also to give you an idea of my style, this song had every single guitar tracked direct using the 11R. 

The Division Principle - "Slipstream" Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 28, 2014)

IVIaverick52 said:


> I'm actually curious about combining the 11R with a GSP1101. I LOVE the amp sounds of the 11R, I almost prefer them to the Axe-FX as far as pure organic sound. Although I feel the 11R is rather lacking in the effects department. The simple palette of effects the 11R has sound decent enough, but I'm looking for more flexibility without spending a ton. How does the effect selection of the GSP1101 compare to the likes of a G Major 2? (of which I'm also considering) I'm mostly looking for some very solid reverb, good sounding tremelos, and maybe a decent harmonizer (I hear the G Major 2's intelligent harmonizer is awesome). What do you guys think?


I can't say anything good or bad about the G Major as i've never used one, but the effects in the GSP are top shelf IMHO. Reverbs are full without getting muddy, the flanger and phaser both would fool you for the MXR counterparts - i have both a EVH flanger and phase 90 so i can vouch as i a/b'd them to match, tremolo sounds great. There's just so much win in these things it crazy


----------



## IVIaverick52 (Oct 28, 2014)

ghjgjfg said:


> Nice, thanks man! You'd recommend it then, huh? Is it easy to dial in?



The 11R is probably one of the easiest modelers I've ever used that has this level of sound quality. They give you the simple flexibility you would want without getting as ridiculously in depth as Axe-FX. You get mic selection, cab selection, axis adjustments, speaker breakup, and power amp sag when not using cab simulation. It has a good selection of simple effects, but I haven't found anything with truly better sounding amp models, so if that's your biggest concern I'd say go for it. Getting protools 11 for free is a pretty big deal as well.

The biggest thing that gets me leaning towards the G Major 2 is the praises people sing about the harmonizers it has onboard. Does the GSP1101 have anything similar?


----------



## narsh (Nov 20, 2014)

I know this thread has been around for a while but I figured I'd chime in. I've had an 11R and absolutely love it. I've A/B's BIAS/JAMUP, PODs as well as ended up buying a GSP2101 and ARTSGX2000 (for nostalgic purposes) and have had a hard time finding something to replace the tones I get out of it. 

Here is a sample of one of the tunes I did. Nothing crazy, just my Schecter Banshee FR6A through the 11R. The Bass was also recorded on the 11R. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/romeroenr/suffer[/SC]

7 String 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/romeroenr/rupakakaka[/SC]

8 String
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/romeroenr/tempest[/SC]


I have been itching to get something new to play with and the 1101 seems to be what I am going to be getting. I'd really like to add the flexibility of the effects as well as IR loading.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 20, 2014)

Been a while since I started this...grabbed an 1101 since then and dig it. The cab loader makes a big difference and so does the firmware upgrade. Good luck!


----------



## desmondtencents (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll give another nod to the 11R. It has some really good bass amps and cabs. That said, I do also have the Bass POD XT Pro for a dedicated bass unit.
I actually just bought a second 11R so I can leave one racked in my desk all hooked up for recording purposes. The second one will be going in a rack case with an ISP Stealth power amp for portability, jamming and hopefully future live use.
I've never used the 1101 so I can't say anything bad about it. In fact it sounds like it would be a killer unit.
I went with the first 11R for the recording capabilities and the fact that I got Pro Tools 11 with it. I bought the second one "new in box" without Pro Tools for $350. Pretty good deal for what it does. I'm still holding on to hope for another expansion or firmware update. We'll see......


----------

